# WONT BE LONG NOW



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

may 1st. is right around the corner Anyone coming into upstate NY during may I again open my invite to a great hunt to Anyone of you guys. I can hunt any day during the season and I'll put you on a bird. I'm not a guide just extending a welcome to any Nodak members. :beer:


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Only 14 days for us in KS!!!! :lol: Ours starts April 11. I'm trying to stay half-way with the world while I'm checking and re-checking to make sure I have everything packed, my gun has been cleaned countless times and my mom says "Can't you think of anything besides turkey season?? You have baseball to work on too."


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Last weekend when i took the pup outside @ 6:30 could hear them gobblin' away up in the feild. Later on took him out bout 7 or 7:30 and had 6 toms and 10 hens in neighbors apple orchard struttin their stuff. Really got the blood pumpin then!!


----------



## curt_durt (Mar 31, 2007)

i've got my wife driven so far up the wall, i think she's ready to kill me. the fun part is i've still got 18 days to go till my season opener.  i know i've got birds in the area, and that just makes it worse.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

curt_durt

Yeah, I know what you mean. My mom is about to wring my neck if I mention turkey season again. I have bought two new calls this year, and mom can't understand for the life of her why I need more calls. "You have 5 calls already" she says. "Why don't you buy some baseball equipment??" I tried to tell her that turkey season is before baseball season, but that doesn't work.


----------



## curt_durt (Mar 31, 2007)

haha...

just tell her that you have to get them in awfully close to get a good swing on them w/ a baseball bat. :lol:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

We are supposed to be on our way up the mountain on Friday night for the Saturday opener (weather permiting.) I know up the mountain sounds funny but my spot is probably one of the only places in the country where you can hunt turkey at 10,000 ft. WHere I killed my tom last year my GPS read 10,695 ft.


----------



## young gun #30 (Dec 24, 2006)

Ive got it the worst. Ive got act's baseball and prom on opening day.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

hahaha 

Good one, curt_durt!!!!!


----------

